# Glock on the want list



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

Ever since seeing a list of must have survival items and on the list was a Glock pistol (don't remember who's list it was, just made me want a new gun), I've been looking. I've never owned, or even shot, a Glock, but I still want one. I first had decided on a G30, but now that I traded my FNP-9 I think I want a 9mm. Now I can't decide on a 17 or 19 or Gen4 or not. Probably will not ever CC the gun, in fact may not ever shoot it (but will probably put at least 50 through it).

Other than the size are there any differences?


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Why are you going to buy a gun you dont wanna shoot?

Doesnt make sense...


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

17 if your not going to carry and a 19 if you ever plan to carry. Shoot I have friends that carry a 17 so I guess it can be done. I have a 3rd Gen 17 and love it. Next up is a Gen 4 19 on my list.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Have you ever tried to keister the 19?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Have you ever tried to keister the 19?


Why would you want a gun shoved up your ass?
You strange Cali people....might have to change your name to SFGuy or PSGuy...


----------



## grey-wolf (Jun 3, 2007)

Oh boy Cali guys making me rethink things.


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Why would you want a gun shoved up your ass?
> You strange Cali people....might have to change your name to SFGuy or PSGuy...


Its a way of concealing man, maybe you havent heard of that.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Its a way of concealing man, maybe you havent heard of that.


*

Urban Dictionary: Kiestering*


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

Okay keistering might have been the incorrect verbage, sorry.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Okay keistering might have been the incorrect verbage, sorry.


I think you meant "jocking" which is stuffing something down the from of the pants near the groin area...


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

No matter what glock you get your going to be happy.

If you plan on carrying at all though, the 19 is still fairly large weapon. Consider the 26 in this case. Otherwise get yourself a G17. You fire that gun and halfway though shooting it you can't believe there is still bullets in the clip! Get some extendo clips too before obama bans them. 33 rounds of 9mm, insaine!!!!


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> Why are you going to buy a gun you dont wanna shoot?
> 
> Doesnt make sense...


I might shoot it, might not. I'm not buying it only as a range gun, I've got plenty that serve that purpose. I don't have a Glock in my collection and want one, that's all. I've got several in the safe now that I've never shot, what's wrong with that?


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

You'd think you'd want to try them out.

Also, I live in CA, only 10 rd clips are legal...


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

cruzthepug said:


> Ever since seeing a list of must have survival items and on the list was a Glock pistol (don't remember who's list it was, just made me want a new gun), I've been looking. I've never owned, or even shot, a Glock, but I still want one. I first had decided on a G30, but now that I traded my FNP-9 I think I want a 9mm. Now I can't decide on a 17 or 19 or Gen4 or not. Probably will not ever CC the gun, in fact may not ever shoot it (but will probably put at least 50 through it).
> 
> Other than the size are there any differences?


The shape of the grip is ever-so-slightly different between the two models. The arched "hump" at the bottom-rear of the grip is moved upward as the grip is shortened on the various models of Glocks, so the arch is closer to the top of the grip on the G19 than the G17, and on the G26 it's higher than the G19. It changes the "feel" of the weapon in a person's hand just enough that some folks will really like one model and not like the other one(s) at all. It's not just the size of the grip, or size of the person's hand, either; I know several of 6'4" or taller folks who prefer the G19, and some five-foot-nothing shooters that really enjoy their G17 pistols. The only other obvious difference is the number of rounds in the magazine. The G17 holds 17, and slightly shorter G19 has a 15-shot magazine. There are minor interior differences (the barrel camming surfaces and locking blocks are different, for instance), but many/most of the internal parts will interchange between these two models.

If you want something a little bit different, both for shooting and just owning, have you ever considered getting one of the factory-ported Glocks? The "C" models (the C is appended to the end of the normal model number, such as in G17C) have a distinct recoil sensation; compared to the regular models of the same caliber and size, the ported guns bounce/flip much less during firing. In the 9mm calibers, it's almost like shooting a blank-firing gun. You hear a loud noise, the slide cycles with minimal muzzle flip, and you're back on target, ready for the next shot. With cheap target-shooting ammo, you often get a flash from the ports that is visible from the side and rear (although the shooter rarely notices it), and with all ammo, you'll hear a louder-and-sharper-than-normal "Crack!" when the pistol is fired.

I prefer my G19C for general range shooting and fast strings of accurately fired shots. Here is a photo of one of my co-workers shooting it at the local indoor range:










The "C" models are not offered in the Gen4 Glocks, so if you want a factory-ported Glock, you'll have to get a Gen3 model (or one of the earlier Gen2, or fairly rare Gen1 ported model 17L competition pistols). Also, the ported models are generally offered in the Compact (G19-size) and full-size (G17) models; no subcompacts have ever been factory-ported. A few of the long-slide competition models have been factory-ported (some are labeled as "C" models, some are not), such as the Gen1 17L, and the Gen2 and Gen3 models 24/24C in .40 caliber.


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

DJ Niner said:


> The shape of the grip is ever-so-slightly different between the two models. The arched "hump" at the bottom-rear of the grip is moved upward as the grip is shortened on the various models of Glocks, so the arch is closer to the top of the grip on the G19 than the G17, and on the G26 it's higher than the G19. It changes the "feel" of the weapon in a person's hand just enough that some folks will really like one model and not like the other one(s) at all. It's not just the size of the grip, or size of the person's hand, either; I know several of 6'4" or taller folks who prefer the G19, and some five-foot-nothing shooters that really enjoy their G17 pistols. The only other obvious difference is the number of rounds in the magazine. The G17 holds 17, and slightly shorter G19 has a 15-shot magazine. There are minor interior differences (the barrel camming surfaces and locking blocks are different, for instance), but many/most of the internal parts will interchange between these two models.
> 
> If you want something a little bit different, both for shooting and just owning, have you ever considered getting one of the factory-ported Glocks? The "C" models (the C is appended to the end of the normal model number, such as in G17C) have a distinct recoil sensation; compared to the regular models of the same caliber and size, the ported guns bounce/flip much less during firing. In the 9mm calibers, it's almost like shooting a blank-firing gun. You hear a loud noise, the slide cycles with minimal muzzle flip, and you're back on target, ready for the next shot. With cheap target-shooting ammo, you often get a flash from the ports that is visible from the side and rear (although the shooter rarely notices it), and with all ammo, you'll hear a louder-and-sharper-than-normal "Crack!" when the pistol is fired.
> 
> ...


Interesting.........That would be something different


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TheLAGuy said:


> Why are you going to buy a gun you dont wanna shoot?
> 
> Doesnt make sense...


Lots of people do this. They are called collectors. Nothing wrong with this at all. I have a few firearms that rarely see anything going down their barrels.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

jakeleinen1 said:


> No matter what glock you get your going to be happy.
> 
> If you plan on carrying at all though, the 19 is still fairly large weapon. Consider the 26 in this case. Otherwise get yourself a G17. You fire that gun and halfway though shooting it you can't believe there is still bullets in the clip! Get some extendo clips too before obama bans them. 33 rounds of 9mm, insaine!!!!


First, they're magazines... not clips.

Second, the G19 is a compact and is quite well adapted to daily all day carry either concealed or open. I know, I have done it many times and since my gen3 G23 is my primary carry gun (same frame and slide size as the G19), I really know how well it works.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

One well known gun writer* in the gun culture has written that the Glock 23 is the finest combat sidearm you can carry. He is quite opinionated but he is also quite knowledgeable. I differ with his choice of ammo in this statement but never the less, he has and gives his reasons.


* Boston T. Party in his book, "Boston's Gun Bible"


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

The G23 is the compact version right? I'm thinking about the g22 since I live in CA and cant have concealed anyhow. And then I can get that conversion barrell and make it a 9mm, right?


----------



## bowserb (May 21, 2012)

If I am limited to a ten round MAGAZINE, then I want large and powerful rounds. .45, 10mm. In fact if your senator gets her way and we all get ten round max, I'm thinking about .50AE!


----------



## TheLAGuy (Nov 28, 2012)

bowserb said:


> If I am limited to a ten round MAGAZINE, then I want large and powerful rounds. .45, 10mm. In fact if your senator gets her way and we all get ten round max, I'm thinking about .50AE!


What do you carry?


----------



## bowserb (May 21, 2012)

Springfield Armory XDm45 4.5" with 13+1 rounds. Actually .50AE is not practical for carry. If limited to ten rounds, I might think about 10mm, though.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

TheLAGuy said:


> The G23 is the compact version right? I'm thinking about the g22 since I live in CA and cant have concealed anyhow. And then I can get that conversion barrell and make it a 9mm, right?


Correct. Just make sure you get G17 mags as well to go with the conversion barrel.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

TheLAGuy said:


> The G23 is the compact version right? I'm thinking about the g22 since I live in CA and cant have concealed anyhow. And then I can get that conversion barrell and make it a 9mm, right?


Yes, the G23 is the compact .40S&W. And yes, you can convert the G22 to shoot 9mm but it takes more than just the barrel. You will need he guide and return spring assembly for a G17 and G17 magazines.

If I left something out with this for those who are intimate with these conversions, please correct me.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

bowserb said:


> If I am limited to a ten round MAGAZINE, then I want large and powerful rounds. .45, 10mm. In fact if your senator gets her way and we all get ten round max, I'm thinking about .50AE!


If I was limited to just ten rounds, I would probably go with the .45ACP and I already have a few in case that happens. I didn't buy them as a hedge against any bans... it just worked out that way.


----------



## RogerH (May 28, 2012)

VAMarine said:


> Why would you want a gun shoved up your ass?
> You strange Cali people....might have to change your name to SFGuy or PSGuy...


OH thank you very much just sprayed coffee all over my key board


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I picked up a G17 but I'm still interested in getting a G19C. Thanks for the info guys


----------

